# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  My Ankle Healing (Lucid - 06/08/08)

## Clairity

*My Ankle Healing (Lucid - 06/08/08)*
(http://www.dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?p=824299#post824299)

On Sun 05/18/08, I stepped wrong on some uneven concrete, fell and twisted my right ankle. I am able to walk on it without any real pain but it swells up at night (looking like I have a baseball on the outside of my ankle) and is uncomfortable by the end of the day. I cannot wear socks as any type of elastic pressure makes the swelling worse to the point where I went to the doctor who xray'd my ankle and stated that I have no breaks (thankfully) but that I have a bad bruise and sprained tendon or something to that effect.

I had decided that the next time I had a LD that I would try to heal my ankle.

This morning, I went to the living room couch around 4am. I put my earplugs in and started relaxing, counting my breaths, etc. I found my ankle a little distracting as it throbbed slightly being on the couch which is harder than my bed. Just as I was debating on giving up and talking myself into continue trying.. I felt the familiar "shift", took a long deep inhale of breath through my mouth and I was lucid.

I then stood up and walked out of the front door. I am instantly in a farm field and I hear voices and see people in the distance. I had decided earlier that I would look for a "healer" rather than trying to heal myself.

For some reason, my legs didn't work and I ended up crawling/dragging myself towards them. I see a woman planting and she dressed as tho she is Amish. ( http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1173/...efb386f573.jpg )

As I drag myself to her, I cry out to her to "heal me!". Once I reach her, she grabs my ankle and starts kneading it. I cry out in pain and she tells me that it is "going to be difficult' and starts chanting the word "heal".

I notice that we are being observed by a heavyset teenage boy. She continues to manipulate/rub my ankle and over my cries tells me that "it's going to hurt".

I ask her name and she says "Emme" (Em-May). She then stands up leaving me and goes to the other side of the barn.

That ends the "healing" part of the lucid dream.

When I woke up, I noticed that my ankle no longer throbbed as it had. I got up and went to finish sleeping in my bedroom.

I got up this morning and my ankle, tho a little stiff to walk on.. no longer has the swollen egg look to it that it had every morning since my fall. I purposely didn't take the anti-inflammatory pill that the doctor had prescribed me and it is now 12 hours later and my ankle has _not_ gotten any more swollen (tho by now it usually has swollen to look like a baseball on the outside of my ankle).

I am truly thankful for this healing/blessing.

*UPDATE*: It is now *6/09/08* and my ankle looks almost normal! It's just _slightly_ swollen and I can actually see the definition of my outside ankle bone for the first time since I fell three weeks ago (plus it's not uncomfortable to walk on).

----------


## youssarian

Ah the powers of the subconscious mind, especially when you manage to gather some control over it. Good for you! I could probably learn to do some healing LD's like this, after I can actually manage to muster some control over them.

----------


## Clairity

> I could probably learn to do some healing LD's like this, after I can actually manage to muster some control over them.



It certainly can't hurt to try to do a healing.. I mean are you any worse off if it doesn't work?  :wink2:

----------


## supreme

*I have never thought to try and fix something on my real self in a LD,
because i know the dreams are not real! I wonder if i can think myself
skinny in a ld and then wake up thin! Now thats what i call wishful
dream thinking!!  Not that im huge or anything but i could lose 20 lbs! 
But honestly maybe you have something there tho, maybe problems can
be worked out, or a sore back can be healed just through doing it in a
ld...ill have to think on this one some more! Also i can never set out to
LD, for me it has to just happen when it happens.* :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

supreme, the mind is a very powerful thing. You can literally "think" yourself sick.. so why wouldn't you be able to "think" yourself well (especially if you're lucid and truly believe). It's all "faith based" I guess.  :smiley:

----------


## Quiver

Wow I love these healing dreams.  Clarity, you strike me as someone who generally does not like to take medicine or anything like that (I think I read that you didn't want to have an operation before when it was suggested).  I'm sort of anti-Western style medicine (although I'm studying to become a pharmacist ><), so I really enjoy reading these type of things.  

How do you usually decide if you will attempt to heal yourself or let a DC help you out?  Is it an intuition kind of thing?

----------


## Clairity

> How do you usually decide if you will attempt to heal yourself or let a DC help you out? Is it an intuition kind of thing?



Quiver, I'm glad you enjoy my dreams!

If it's just me that needs healing, I am more open to letting a DC heal me (or help heal me). 

If it's someone else who needs healing (for example my husband).. I would rather do the healing as I don't want to possibly open anyone else up to any negative energy. Even in the astral world.. you can't always tell the good guys from the bad. See my "Medicine Man" dream: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ine#post838723

.

----------

